# Platinum dragon scale with blue fins?



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

I've seen the platinum DS with red fins, and I've seen them with black fins, but are there any with blue fins? Or even yellow?


----------



## txbettaowner (Nov 28, 2012)

yes. bettas come in all colors.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Yellow fins, yes, blue fins... Not yet. Bettas don't actually come in all different colours, txbettaowner.

Quoted from bettysplendens- 

"The characteristic thick, silvery/white metallic layer on the body istypically found red, yellow, orange, white and black "dragons". In caseof red, yellow and orange "dragons" this layer can be observed in bothlight- and darkbodied fish.
Interestingly, so far this characteristic silvery/white metallic layerhas not been observed in darkbodied bettas with a classical iridescentcolor (steel blue, turquoise or royal blue) of the body and finnage.The picture shows an imaginary example of what the authors mean withthis. 
In case of a dark bodied "dragons" with a classical iridescent base,the silvery/white appearance seems to be masked although based onmacroscopic observation (with the naked eye) their scaling definitelyseems to differ from a regular metallic fish by being more solid. Therehave been reports of red and black dragons with a blueish shine ontheir scaling but so far no real blue "dragons" with this typicalthick, silvery/white scaling have been developed. It would beinteresting to find out whether it is possible to obtain a the thick,silvery/white metallic layer back after crossing a blue or copper"dragon" as depicted above to a red, yellow, orange or black betta."

Link- http://bettysplendens.com/articles/page.imp?articleid=3433


----------



## Ilikebutterflies (May 19, 2012)

It's hard to wrap my mind around it because platinum is a mutation of blue. If it is mutated on the body it is likely mutated on the fins. Basically creating a blue dragon requires two different colors of blue within the same irid color layer of the fish. For comparison a black dragon is a black fish overlayed with mutated steel blue body/clear fins combo. He IS black underneath it all but the dragonscale lays on top of much of the black covering it up. Same with red and yellow.

However...with that said...I do own a red white and blue dragonscale HMPK. His fins are red and blue, his body is silver dragon scale with a broad blue band through it. I have seen them with clean bodies and marbled fins as well.

So, IMHO, in order for blue dragons to happen it will require a gene to leave the fins un-mutated while mutating the blue on the body into platinum (or DS)


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

Thanks for all the info guys! The black dragons are my favorite


----------



## Seki (Jul 10, 2012)

Wait wait!! I have seen almost exactly what you wanted to see! Doctorwholuver on here has a blue dragon with platinum white dragonscaling!! I think he might be marble, but he looks like what you were describing! See the spawn thread here~

http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=218898


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

Seki said:


> Wait wait!! I have seen almost exactly what you wanted to see! Doctorwholuver on here has a blue dragon with platinum white dragonscaling!! I think he might be marble, but he looks like what you were describing! See the spawn thread here~
> 
> http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=218898


YES!!!! That is EXACTLY what I wanted! Amazing! Thanks!


----------



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

Thats due to marble though not actual blue finned white body "true" dragon.
Currently they dont exist since dragon and blue is the same layer. For red and other colours you can get blue irids in the body. Dragon takes these irids, thickens and spreads them and turns them white, giving you a dragon.
We need a few more mutations inorder to get real blue dragons


----------

